# Baby Bombs



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

5 baby bombs born early this morning. Looks like 1 CP curly boy, 1 curly choc boy, 2 blue torties 1 curly, 1 straight, and 1 black smoke straight (unsexed as yet as haven't been able to have a good enough look to see if it's tortie or not.) All reasonable weights.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i love your cats spid and these kittens will be no exception, beautiful, can't wait to see them grow:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations they are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh how lovely...look forward to seeing them grow.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

spid said:


> 5 baby bombs born early this morning. Looks like 1 CP curly boy, 1 curly choc boy, 2 blue torties 1 curly, 1 straight, and 1 black smoke straight (unsexed as yet as haven't been able to have a good enough look to see if it's tortie or not.) All reasonable weights.


Congratulations Bomber & Spid 

Hope all went well , Bombs looks pretty relaxed with her little babies , she has the most beautiful eyes .... Well Done :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done mummy Bombs, clever girl. xxxx

Congratulations Spid. xxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh bloody hell you had to go and get a choc boy didn't you!!!! 

Congrats Spid


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my god beautiful!!!!!!! x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats!! They look adorable


----------



## karinaberry85 (May 9, 2013)

congraatulations, there gorgeous! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, cant wait to see more pictures as they get bigger._


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats to Bomber and Spid :thumbup: 

Beautiful baby Bombs :001_wub:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations, very very pretty!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A CP? And curly? Curse you, woman!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Bomber and Spid :thumbup: A gorgeous bunch of cuddlies :001_wub: and Bombs looks as if she is being a loving mum :001_wub:
You might have mentioned them when you PM'd this morning though :hand:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations Bomber and Spid :thumbup: A gorgeous bunch of cuddlies :001_wub: and Bombs looks as if she is being a loving mum :001_wub:
> You might have mentioned them when you PM'd this morning though :hand:


Sorry Lynn -  I was knackered - got about 1 hours sleep last night. Came down to find PMs needing answering and just went into automatic!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spid said:


> Sorry Lynn -  I was knackered - got about 1 hours sleep last night. Came down to find PMs needing answering and just went into automatic!


Even more kind of you to do the favour for me  You should have just said 'get lost woman, I've been up all night.'


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Even more kind of you to do the favour for me  You should have just said 'get lost woman, I've been up all night.'


I'd never do that!  It was a simple task you asked. And I made a cup of tea whilst the page loaded.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Gorgeous - congrats to you and the beautiful Bomber. 

*wonders whether D will notice if a curly CP kitten appears in a few months time....* :sneaky2:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Gorgeous - congrats to you and the beautiful Bomber.
> 
> *wonders whether D will notice if a curly CP kitten appears in a few months time....* :sneaky2:


You really don't need any more.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

super news... pleased all is well and you have your curly crew .. choc boy... yummy x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pics of these :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so happy for you,lovely litter and happy mum,hope you resting now,best wishes, cant wait to see them growing pics


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, how fantastic!!

Congratulations to you and to Bomber- they're going to be so beautiful, I can't wait to see how they develop! :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking like 3 blue tortie smokes, 1 choc smoke and 1 cp - 3 curly both boys and one of the girls. So two variants.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Looking like 3 blue tortie smokes, 1 choc smoke and 1 cp - 3 curly both boys and one of the girls. So two variants.


Amazing litter! I love smokes :001_wub:

Just Googled Chocolate Smoke and all I can say is WOW!! :drool:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

spid said:


> You really don't need any more.


5 is an odd number


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done Spid and Bombs

Gorgeous kittens:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ha! I think I guessed it completely 100% right!!!! 

Absolutely lovely litter and Bomber looks like a happy mum.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

dagny0823 said:


> Ha! I think I guessed it completely 100% right!!!!
> 
> Absolutely lovely litter and Bomber looks like a happy mum.


I was completely wrong - she looked SO tiny - I would have been surprised at 3! Prize for being correct is a big smiley face!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

What a super gorgeous scrummy litter, beautiful bombs....


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Congratulations on your lush bundles of fluff :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Gorgeous - congrats to you and the beautiful Bomber.
> 
> *wonders whether D will notice if a curly CP kitten appears in a few months time....* :sneaky2:


Move on the cp's mine 

Congrats spid and cant wait to get a glimpse of this cp.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Move on the cp's mine
> 
> Congrats spid and cant wait to get a glimpse of this cp.


A pic just for you WLBSH - however I have been told to say - all curlies are on hold until Soupie has been and assessed them at 6 weeks. Show homes preferably if they are good enough. Everyone wants the curlies - I feel sad for the variants!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> A pic just for you WLBSH - however I have been told to say - all curlies are on hold until Soupie has been and assessed them at 6 weeks. Show homes preferably if they are good enough. Everyone wants the curlies - I feel sad for the variants!


I'd have a variant! :001_tt1:

However, my Mum probably wouldn't, and I think I'd need a boy really. But hey, I can dream 

Will they all be LH? Or is it not possible to know yet (I'm lost when it comes to genetics and carrying etc.!) ?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> A pic just for you WLBSH - however I have been told to say - all curlies are on hold until Soupie has been and assessed them at 6 weeks. Show homes preferably if they are good enough. Everyone wants the curlies - I feel sad for the variants!


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

my oh my that's the cutest cp iv ever seen its gona kill me seeing it grow,i really cant have no more getting to full here by oh how I wish....you lucky thing.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I love variants .... i have one (BSH) .... Why do folk shun them Spid ??? is it because they don't meet the standard ?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I'd have a variant! :001_tt1:
> 
> However, my Mum probably wouldn't, and I think I'd need a boy really. But hey, I can dream
> 
> Will they all be LH? Or is it not possible to know yet (I'm lost when it comes to genetics and carrying etc.!) ?


Oh, just looked at your website and some could be shorthaired!

And I noticed, she's delivered bang on time too! Good girl, Bomber!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Variants are soooo lovely. Rcmadd's Cassie is simply stunning!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Baby bombs at last! 

Gorgeous :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Oh bloody hell you had to go and get a choc boy didn't you!!!!
> 
> Congrats Spid





carly87 said:


> A CP? And curly? Curse you, woman!


Well, I guess that's two with homes found already... *grins*

Congrats spid, and well done Bomber!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

tincan said:


> I love variants .... i have one (BSH) .... Why do folk shun them Spid ??? is it because they don't meet the standard ?


As to why not the variants - I suppose that's because they aren't curly and for many people that's the draw of the breed. You can't show variants, but you are meant to use then for breeding.



JordanRose said:


> Oh, just looked at your website and some could be shorthaired!
> 
> And I noticed, she's delivered bang on time too! Good girl, Bomber!


Looks like most are short haired and maybe one variants longhaired, but again too early to tell.


Jesthar said:


> Well, I guess that's two with homes found already... *grins*
> 
> Congrats spid, and well done Bomber!


No homes are thought of seriously until at least 6 weeks for curlies and until Soupie has assessed.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Well, I guess that's two with homes found already... *grins*
> 
> Congrats spid, and well done Bomber!


Merely saying he's a poppet


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

actually as queen of the variants  as pets they are not really more difficult to home - you wait until the kittens are 4 weeks - the variants will look stunning and cute and the curlies will look bugly and the variants will be snapped up


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Variants are gorgeous, well all cats are gorgeous, you wont have any trouble finding great homes for this kittens, they are already adorable. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you think you may have a keeper?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

spid said:


> No homes are thought of seriously until at least 6 weeks for curlies and until Soupie has assessed.


Don't worry, spid - I'm teasing Carly!  I know you're a responsible gal


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I love them too Soupie - nearly every single person on my contact list has asked for a long haired curly boy and won't consider a variant - but they will be the ones that miss out.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> Don't worry, spid - I'm teasing Carly!  I know you're a responsible gal


Why is it we all love to tease Carly - I do it SO often - poor girl - sorry Carly


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Do you think you may have a keeper?


Too early to tell Lynn - but I hope so - SOupie will keep me on the straight and narrow and make me use my head and not my heart.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

spid said:


> I love them too Soupie - nearly every single person on my contact list has asked for a long haired curly boy and won't consider a variant - but they will be the ones that miss out.


I've have more variants than curlies and honest once you have piccies of them looking cute and fluffy they will find homes :biggrin5:

I will help too if I get any enquiries x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Until this thread I had no idea that Selkirks could be longhaired !!  I've done some googling and .......... I want one !!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: 

A black one :001_wub:


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Absoballalutely lovely babes, what a clever mum she is, you must be very proud. It's seeing threads like this that puts a shine on a very dull day.

Thanks and congratulations.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Cats cats cats said:


> Until this thread I had no idea that Selkirks could be longhaired !!  I've done some googling and .......... I want one !!!! :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> A black one :001_wub:


Bomber's litter brother - GCCF Champion & TICA Double Regional Winner & Supreme Grand Champion Boucles Monsieur Tibault - Best Selkirk Rex Longhair Adult in the World for TICA Season 2012-2013 

Boucles Selkirk Rex | Ch & RW SGC Boucles Monsieur Tibault


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Soupie said:


> Bomber's litter brother - GCCF Champion & TICA Double Regional Winner & Supreme Grand Champion Boucles Monsieur Tibault - Best Selkirk Rex Longhair Adult in the World for TICA Season 2012-2013
> 
> Boucles Selkirk Rex | Ch & RW SGC Boucles Monsieur Tibault


THAT is the boy I saw when I was googling !! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: I want him !!! Is he yours ?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Cats cats cats said:


> THAT is the boy I saw when I was googling !! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: I want him !!! Is he yours ?


yes I bred him and own him


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Soupie said:


> yes I bred him and own him


Wow lucky you !!  he is absolutely stunning !! :001_wub: do you have any more pics ? I'd love to see :001_tt1:

He's on my catnap list !!  as you may have noticed in my signature, I have a weakness for black fluffies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Soupie said:


> Bomber's litter brother - GCCF Champion & TICA Double Regional Winner & Supreme Grand Champion Boucles Monsieur Tibault - Best Selkirk Rex Longhair Adult in the World for TICA Season 2012-2013
> 
> Boucles Selkirk Rex | Ch & RW SGC Boucles Monsieur Tibault


:001_wub:..:001_wub:..:001_wub:..._wow !!!!! now he is stunning, if other half see him :001_wub:..:001_wub:.._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, now he is stunning. :001_wub:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Bomber is not just a pretty cat she has a superb pedigree too - part of the reason I allowed her to go on active 

This is dad to them both


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Her kittens have an AMAZING pedigree with both grandad's being two of the most successful and highly titled Selkirks on the showbench as well as producing show quality offspring over and again so fingers crossed for a gorgeous keeper for Spid


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Soupie said:


> Bomber is not just a pretty cat she has a superb pedigree too - part of the reason I allowed her to go on active
> 
> This is dad to them both


Now you're just showing off !!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

My goodness , how beautiful !! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That black boy is Bombers full brother! Isn't he wonderful!  :001_wub:

And Softee her Dad is just the most gorgeous cat - amazing eyes and coat and personality! He was the cat I fell in love with. :001_wub:

So now you can see (literally) why I was so honoured to be allowed Bomber. I'm looking forward to another Soupie baby one day too.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

*Jordan moves Selkirks near the top of her 'want list'*


Just gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Only NEAR THE TOP Jordan!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Only NEAR THE TOP Jordan!


Okay. Maybe at this present moment they're at THE top.

They were a breed I was looking into anyway but I have been practically drooling over these photos :001_wub:

ETA- do they have a similar temperament to BSH and Persians? They descend from those breeds don't they?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> Okay. Maybe at this present moment they're at THE top.
> 
> They were a breed I was looking into anyway but I have been practically drooling over these photos :001_wub:
> 
> ETA- do they have a similar temperament to BSH and Persians? They descend from those breeds don't they?


They don't descend from those breeds - they descend from one cat called Miss De Pesto a DSH who had a naturally occurring genetic mutation which caused a curly coat. British and Persian though have added to the gene pool and been instrumental in helping it come to what it is. I think I have an explanation on my website.

They are very laid back, calm, and inquisitive. Loving and funny too.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> They don't descend from those breeds - they descend from one cat called Miss De Pesto a DSH who had a naturally occurring genetic mutation which caused a curly coat. British and Persian though have added to the gene pool and been instrumental in helping it come to what it is. I think I have an explanation on my website.
> 
> They are very laid back, calm, and inquisitive. Loving and funny too.


I actually knew that :yesnod:

I was reading all about Selkirks the other day (before the Bombs were born) - I can't remember why now either!

But - no more boat cats! :incazzato:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> They don't descend from those breeds - they descend from one cat called Miss De Pesto a DSH who had a naturally occurring genetic mutation which caused a curly coat. British and Persian though have added to the gene pool and been instrumental in helping it come to what it is. I think I have an explanation on my website.
> 
> They are very laid back, calm, and inquisitive. Loving and funny too.


Oh, I see :blush: I knew they came into it somewhere!

They sound like a lovely temperament


----------

